# Passwoord [OPGELOST]

## lalla

Ik wil gentoo 2004 instaleren maar ik kom niet verder omdat je bij root iets moet intypen en ik weet niet wat wie kan mij helpen? :Sad: 

----------

## Rainmaker

na de instalatie?

tijdens de instalatie?

je hoeft bij het booten van de livecd geen root password te geven, ding zou zichzelf in moeten loggen.

Als het goed is, heb je tijdens de instalatie met "passwd" een root wachtwoord opgegeven. Die gebruiken dan.

----------

## Q-collective

Specifiekere probleemstelling aub.

Mocht je het zo 1, 2, 3 niet weten, kun je het bij ons op irc altijd nog vragen: irc.freenode.org in #gentoo-nl of #gentoo-be

----------

## lalla

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Specifiekere probleemstelling aub.
> 
> Mocht je het zo 1, 2, 3 niet weten, kun je het bij ons op irc altijd nog vragen: irc.freenode.org in #gentoo-nl of #gentoo-be

 

Ik ben nog maar kort met linux aan de gang dus vandaar dat ik er nog bijna niks van weet.

Bij het opstarten van gentoo gaat het goed totdat ik dit te zien krijg  #root  nu weet ik niet wat ik daar moet typen dan komt het volgende probleem bij live cd loggin moet ook iets komen te staan en nu heb ik wel wat documentatie hierover gelezen maar daarin word geschreven dat je bij de root 'su''moet typen en bij live cd loggin date maar dat werkt niet.

Het is niet zo dat ik helemaal niets weet van os maar bij linux is het toch heel anders dan windows dus ik hoop dat er iemand is die mij kan helpen:(

----------

## jakamaka

 *lalla wrote:*   

>  *Q-collective wrote:*   Specifiekere probleemstelling aub.
> 
> Mocht je het zo 1, 2, 3 niet weten, kun je het bij ons op irc altijd nog vragen: irc.freenode.org in #gentoo-nl of #gentoo-be 
> 
> Ik ben nog maar kort met linux aan de gang dus vandaar dat ik er nog bijna niks van weet.
> ...

 

http://fedora.redhat.com/download/

Ik stel voor dat je een gemakkelijkere Linux distro op je pctje zet alvorens je aan Gentoo te wagen.

----------

## Q-collective

Ubuntu is op het moment (en alweer een tijdje) nummer 1 op distrowatch.org en dat komt door hun specifieke doel om Linux zo simpel als maar kan te houden  :Smile: 

@ jakamaka:

Foei dat je een rpm distro aanraadt!  :Razz: 

----------

## Rainmaker

om even antwoord te geven op je vraag: dit is goed.

Dit betekent dat je ingelogt bent en het systeem klaar staat commando's te ontvangen.

Vanaf dat punt kun je beginnen met de instalatie handleiding.

----------

## coax

RTFM

----------

## nixnut

 *coax wrote:*   

> RTFM

 Zo'n post helpt niet bepaald. Iemand aanmoedigen documentatie te lezen is prima, maar dit is tamelijk onvriendelijk. Zeg dan liever niets.

----------

## lalla

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> om even antwoord te geven op je vraag: dit is goed.
> 
> Dit betekent dat je ingelogt bent en het systeem klaar staat commando's te ontvangen.
> 
> Vanaf dat punt kun je beginnen met de instalatie handleiding.

 

Maar dan weet ik nog niet welke commando''s je moet invoeren om verder te komen misschien dat je mij een beetje op weg kunt helpen.

Alvast bedankt voor de moeite

----------

## Rainmaker

hangt erg af van je systeem en wat je wil.

Begin te lezen onder het kopje "Extra Hardware Configuration" http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2

als al je hardware werkt en up is (dus ook je netwerk!) kun je doorgaan met het partitioneren van je disks:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4

Maak hiermee partities aan die je wil (PAS OP: ALLES WORDT VERWIJDERD. ALS JE WINDOWS WILT HOUDEN VERWIJDER /DEV/HDA1 DAN NIET)

eerste commando zal dus zijn fdisk /dev/hda

na het formateren van je partities:

(LET OP DAT JE DEZE GETALLEN AANPAST AAN DE NET GEMAAKTE PARTITIES!)

mkfs.ext2 /dev/hda1

mkswap /dev/hda2

mkreiserfs /dev/hda3

ben je al bijna klaar.

dan alleen nog

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

swapon /dev/hda2

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

chroot /mnt/gentoo

en je bent klaar om stage1, 2 of 3 te downloaden en te instaleren. Als je niet weet wat ik bedoel met stage1, 2 of 3 lees de bovenste alinea van http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2

Het instaleren van Gentoo is niet zo gigantisch moeilijk, maar het is zeker niet iets wat je in een uurtje, of zelfs een halve dag, voor mekaar krijgt. Houdt er ook rekening mee dat de instalatie waarsch 1 of 2 keer zal mislukken. Dit is kut, maar je leert er iedere keer weer wat van.

Je kunt ook http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml gebruiken, maar dat zou ik zeker niet aanraden als je net met liniux begint. Voordeel is wel dat hier alle commando's die je nodig hebt onder mekaar staan, en je dus minder hoeft te lezen.

Ik zou wel aanraden toch eerst die hele lap tekst door te lezen. Het irritante is dat je met die quickinstall misschien je systeem wel aan de praat krijgt, maar je nog steeds geen idee hebt waar je moet beginnen met zoeken als er iets mis gaat.

----------

## coax

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Zo'n post helpt niet bepaald. Iemand aanmoedigen documentatie te lezen is prima, maar dit is tamelijk onvriendelijk. Zeg dan liever niets.

 

Vindt ge nu zelf ook niet dat het gewoon tijdverlies is hier dieper op in te gaan?

Komaan, "wat moet ik typen bij livecd root?"...

We hebben het allemaal wel eens moeten leren, maar dit is gewoon geen moeite doen. Gentoo installeert ge niet zonder de documentatie te lezen. (En die is er zelfs in het Nederlands voor de <= 12 jarigen)

----------

## lalla

[quote="coax"] *nixnut wrote:*   

> Zo'n post helpt niet bepaald. Iemand aanmoedigen documentatie te lezen is prima, maar dit is tamelijk onvriendelijk. Zeg dan liever niets.

 

Vindt ge nu zelf ook niet dat het gewoon tijdverlies is hier dieper op in te gaan?

Komaan, "wat moet ik typen bij livecd root?"...

We hebben het allemaal wel eens moeten leren, maar dit is gewoon geen moeite doen. Gentoo installeert ge niet zonder de documentatie te lezen. (En die is er zelfs in het Nederlands voor de <= 12 jarigen)[/quote

Geen moeite doen?? ik ben er zo''n 5 uur mee aan de gang geweest en nog kwam ik er niet uit ook niet nadat ik bepaalde delen van de documentatie gelezen had.

Dus voordat je iets zegt vraag me dan eerst zelf wat ik bv allemaal gedaan heb om gentoo geinstaleerd te krijgen.

----------

## coax

Ge hebt "bepaalde delen" gelezen?

*Applaus*

Ok, ik bijt: Wat heb je dan allemaal gedaan om gentoo geïnstalleerd te krijgen?

O wacht, laat me raden: iso gedownload, gebrand, in de cd-rom gestoken en gereboot?

Doe mij nu een plezier en lees dien gentoo handbook eens. De Nederlandstalige bestaat blijkbaar niet meer, maar Engels zal ook wel geen probleem zijn zeker?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

----------

## lalla

 *coax wrote:*   

> Ge hebt "bepaalde delen" gelezen?
> 
> *Applaus*
> 
> Ok, ik bijt: Wat heb je dan allemaal gedaan om gentoo geïnstalleerd te krijgen?
> ...

 

Als ik je antwoord lees heb ik het gevoel dat je me voor gek wilt zetten en daar zit ik echt niet op te wachten dus wat mij betreft hoef je op de vragen die ik hier stel niet meer te reageren tenzij het op een normale manier gebeurt.

----------

## BlackEdder

Hoewel coax het niet op de aardigste manier zegt heeft ie wel gelijk. Je zal gewoon bij het begin van het handboek moeten beginnen en er helemaal door moeten werken. Als je specifieke vragen hebt over specifieke stappen zullen we je graag helpen, maar zo'n generieke vraag daar kunnen we niks mee. Aannemend dat de livecd gewoon werkt en je netwerk het ook doet (probeer ping www.google.nl maar is) Kan je nu bij hoofdstuk 4 beginnen. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

Als je dit allemaal teveel gedoe vindt dan raad ik je ubuntu of fedora ofzo aan. Dat zijn linux distros die veel makkelijker te installeren zijn (paar keer next drukken).

----------

## Q-collective

Nogmaals, bij specifieke en kleine vragen (waar het hier om gaat), vraag deze op irc (freenode, #gentoo-nl, #gentoo-be). Een forum is daar niet zo geschikt voor en ontaard vaak (ook hier weer) in een flamerige omgeving waar je toch geen antwoorden krijgt.

En ja, laat in ieder geval blijken dat je de documentatie gelezen hebt.

----------

## lalla

Ik heb Gentoo geinstaleerd en ik moet zeggen alles werkt prima heb er 2 uur over gedaan en de eerste keer gelijk goed.

Bedankt voor de uitleg

----------

